# HR21-700 Manual



## kenong (Feb 29, 2008)

I know its in here somewhere, but I cannot find it... The pdf. file for the 21-700 Manual..... Thanks... Ken


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk.com!

Here's a link:

http://www.directv.com/learn/pdf/System_Manuals/DIRECTV/HR21_web_manual.pdf


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

...and for the whole list of manuals...

www.directv.com/manuals


----------

